# Mormon Emigrant Trail



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

We did this ride for the Fourth of July weekend. Driving down to Pollock Pines, California we parked at Sly Park/Jenkinson Lake to climb up Mormon Emigrant Road (Alternate 50) which connects U.S. 50 with S.R. 88 below Kirkwood, CA. It's almost a nonstop slog uphill to get to Kirkwood, but the views at the end are worth it. It's a great climbing route and has lots of wildflowers, perfect pavement, and relatively low traffic until you hit 88 (and then it is tourist nightmare). This was the first time we had done this and we'll definitely do it again. 

About 75 miles long out and back and no water for the first 29 miles of climbing. Bring lots of bottles!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Up towards 88*

On the way up the road you'll notice most of the signs have been virtually blasted away by hunters that cover this area in the fall. Not sure what's so exciting about blowing up the only road signs in the area but to each his own I guess. Started to see the Sierras as we got higher up. 

The funny thing about this ride is the abandoned ski resort at the junction of 88 and Mormon Emigrant. Known as Iron Mountain at one time it is now completely abandoned (used to be a caretaker but now just an empty and shot up modern trailer). The lodge, hotel, restaurants, ski equipment, rental office, and dorms are all still there. Even has rental skis and boots lying all over the place. Very strange.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Towards Kirkwood*

We turned onto Highway 88 and headed toward Silver Lake and Kirkwood. The traffic was horrible, the tourists worse, and the heat annoying. Got honked at when we weren't even on the road which was funny. Anyway, still beautiful area though. We ate lunch at the Kirkwood Inn on 88 (yummy!!) and then headed back down.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I`ll be danged! I never heard about that road before- it looks perfect. The shoulders on 88 don`t look very inviting from the post- are those pics a good representation? How much would be lost by turning around and heading back to Pollock Pines from the junction?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

The shoulders on 88 vary a lot. They are good through Silver Lake but covered in snow sand. Almost nonexistant to Kirkwood and good beyond. This route is the main central route for bike packers and we met a couple while up there. They ride up on SR12 and then cut over to 88 coming from Sacramento and the Bay area. This time of year is nasty traffic though.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Ridge, what are you shooting with on your rides?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

A two year old Nikon P5000. The image stabilization is superb and image quality is all right. It is tougher than nails and has been abused like you wouldn't believe (water, sub zero temps, tropical environments, bike crashes, etc.). But, it is extremely slow to focus and I tend to cuss at it a lot (misses good shots). I'm not sure if the P6000 fixed these problems or not. But, it has taken 11,000 pics without any serious issues and has been turned off and on for at least 3/4 of them (take a shot and then turn it off and stick it back in the pocket).


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

shooting road signs is not a local phenomenon... I guess there are ******** everywhere

never heard of that ski area... did it have a different name prior? how 'bout a shot of the rental shop?


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice trip Ridge!

Are you ready for the Death Ride? You sure appear to have bounced back from whatever was chewing on you over the winter. Good work!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm not sure I'm ready for the Deathride. These rides that have 1/2 as much climbing have been ruining me for several days. But, I'm sure going to give it a try tomorrow!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm not sure if I took a pic or not. I'll have to look through them when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

That's a well-maintained "trail."


----------



## creekchub (Feb 7, 2009)

*.*

You should be running guided tours..........:thumbsup:


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks great. 

Sometime I want to go for a ride with folks that will actually stop so I can take pics (or recover a bit).


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*Just missed you!!*

I was on that road jsut a couple weeks before your ride. Then camped at Silver Lake the week before the 4th. Left Silver Lake on the afternoon of the 4th, headed over Carson Pass so WE weren't on of the one's honking at you. 

It was June 17 and there was still snow at the side of the road at the top. I took almost the same pix of the old Iron Mtn ski area. The big lake is Jenkinson. Last photo is of a hike we did up to Squaw Ridge (behind Kirkwood), looking back toward Silver LAke.

Three years ago we were camped at Silver Lake also and I rode SL to Jenkinson and back. It's nicer having the downhill onthe way HOME!!


----------



## AteMrYeats (Apr 15, 2008)

Please stop posting this stuff, it makes me want to commit _seppuku_.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Simply breathtaking. And I still can't believe you were as sick as you were not too long ago.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Love hate thing going on now with your posts -

Love the shots and ride reports,

Hate that I am not snapping in and heading out to do one right now ! I want to go there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Ridge,

I am at the point where I almost don't want to open your posts.

Every time I do I have this incredible desire to throw a bike in the car and head out. The roads and routes are amazing, the pictures are incredible.

I am very jealous of all these routes and rides you have at hand.

That ski resort - looks like the lenders (probably private lender, not a bank) closed it down. Just has that look about it.


----------

